# 1/10 th scale sprint cars



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Need a little help . I am thinking of buying a sprinter. Who makes sprintcar kits. Is there anyone besides Custom works? I am interested in electric kits Thanks Sundance


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Team Cobra makes the best sprint I think. Go to Pete Russell's Hobby Shop. He'll hook you up with everything you need. At his track there have been about 10 guys running them. All of them have the Novak 5800 brushless system in them. Sprints are also caughting on big in Huntington too.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Are you limited to a complete kit or would you be interested in a conversion kit? The kits are for converting an Assoc. RC-10 to a sprinter. If a conversion works try Big Boy's Toys or www.rdent.com/pages/sprint.html , ggod luck. Ralf 13


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for the help. Ralf that was more of what I was looking for. Sundance :thumbsup:


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

It depends where you want to race. The Cobra is the best electric for carpet and asphalt oval. Cobra is the only Sprint Car that offers a nitro version in a kit too. Pete is the only guy to get sprint car stuff from. I'm not a big fan of conversion kits because you usually end up spending more money in the long run.


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

I thought the customworks enforcer direct drive with the ss-5800 system was awesome,and I think customworks just released there new nitro kits about two or three months ago.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for the imput guys. I stopped in and saw Pete today. Sundance


----------

